# VLADIVOSTOK | City Hall - Tower 1 | 100m | 28 fl | T/O



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

nice project....:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*21/07/2014*
16-th floor U/C


Evgenei+777 said:


>


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

It's now a bit higher than at the last post


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/dober86ssc/album/476285/view/1754416]


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Claddin is going on.


solidworker said:


>


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

...


ambir said:


> Небольшая движуха
> 31.05.17


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

From July. Pretty slow progress.


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

still slowly



Romank said:


> @batrshin_ildar


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

_https://smitsmitty.livejournal.com/282731.html_


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

They started working on the cladding again. 



ambir said:


> Раз такое дело фоточки вблизи.
> 31.01.19


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

There is some work going on again:



ambir said:


> 12.12.19


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

There has been some progess again:



Evgenei+777 said:


>


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

July 27, 2022. Credit: myself.

Sloow.


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Dober_86 said:


> Sloow.


What's the reason for it?


----------

